# Acer eRecovery Management(v 8.0.6) stuck at 99%



## cab_man (Jan 10, 2013)

My Acer laptop (model unknown) seized up so I ran the eRecovery Management program to restore to default. I let it do it's thing as I went to run some errands. I came back 4 hours later (because the program was still running the elapsed time) and the eRecovery was stuck on the last section of the last step (Updating system) at 99%. It's still like that after 2 hours. What can I do to either finish the process or fix my computer outside of the eRecovery Management program?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

You didn't by chance create the Recovery disc set also?

The Recovery process should not take that long to complete.

Did you already try restarting the laptop and attempting the Recovery again.

I would also suggest that you test the hard drive using the manufacturer diagnostics.


----------



## cab_man (Jan 10, 2013)

I hadn't created recovery disks as the computer's malfunction (bootMGR is missing...) was completely unexpected. I've retarted it and it's been sitting on 99% for about 3 minutes... I don't know how I would access the manufacturer diagnostics.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't think this model Acer has onboard diagnostics so in order to test the hard drive

you will need to create a boot disc that contains the test files.

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

Once you have this created you can test.

You can either look on the label or look in the BIOS for the make/model number

Since the Recovery Partition method does not appear to be working you would

need to order the Recovery Media from ACER or buy a retail version of Windows.


----------



## cab_man (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't have a problem with the eRecovery anymore... I'm lost as the drives have apparently been switched around (most likely due to my meddling in the command prompt), it seems to only start in safe mode (for the same reason), it won't go beyong Setup is starting services... I'm burnt out and I hate computers. Sorry to complain, it's just that I messed the computer up yesterday and have been working on it fror a good 8 hours, now.


----------

